# Hymer front bumper and indicator lens wanted



## DiscoStew (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a front bumper suitable for a 1990 Hymer B564? It is the Fiat based A class van.

I also need a right hand side indicator lens and the trim panel which goes around the headlight/indicator.

As you might have guessed, I need to repair some accident damage!

Thanks
Stewart


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Have you tried Hambilton Engineering?


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi Stewart,

The indicator is a standard fiat item and costs around 15pounds.
The trim is a Hymer item and can be bought from Hambletons, Hymer UK etc.

I know as I have replaced my left side ones twice!!!

Pete


----------



## DiscoStew (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for that, I would prefer second hand parts if possible to keep the cost down.

I'm not sure that mine is the Fiat indicator lens. From your profile picture I think my van is the older shape than yours.


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

*Indicator*

Hi Discostew,

We too are having problems replacing our left indicator. We are travelling around europe at the moment and have tried numerous motorhome/garage repair shops in all the countries we have passed through but no one seems to have the part. Just wondering if you had joy back in the UK?


----------

